# How heavy is your backpack?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What does your backpack weigh?

My go-to hunting backpack, an external frame Cabela's Alaskan Extreme, weighs in at a hefty 8lbs 6oz. The thing is huge, 77 liters (4700 cu in), will carry all I can handle, and it's sturdy enough to pack out an elk quarter and then some.




That old hunting pack is a little overkill on a fishing or ptarmigan hunting trip "way back in there", so I downsized to a ZPack Arc Zip made of lightweight Cuben fiber. With the optional pouches the pack's capacity is about 66 liters (4000 cu in). The pack only weighs 1lb 12oz! 




The ZPack is rated for 35lbs, a good thing. This pack is 6lbs 10oz lighter than the pack I normally use. But there's always a price to pay for backpacking gear weight savings. We'll see how it goes. I'm anxious to use it.

http://www.zpacks.com/backpacks/arc_zip.shtml


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome. That thing is super light! I hunt and backpack with a KUIU Ultra 6000 that weighs in at 3 lbs 9 oz. It's been a good pack and I haven't had any issues with durability. At 6000 CI it can fit more than I would ever want to carry for up to a week long trip. I've backpacked into high mountain lakes and hauled out parts of 4 elk over the last few years without issue. Eventually I'd like to upgrade and get a Kifaru pack due to how comfortable they are with a heavy load. For now though, my pack has been more than serviceable.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Mine is 7 pounds 5 ounces and has a capacity of 5250 cubic inches. 

That zpack looks awesome! I am always amazed at the new innovations and advances that people are able to come up with!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> The ZPack is rated for 35lbs, a good thing. This pack is 6lbs 10oz lighter than the pack I normally use. But there's always a price to pay for backpacking gear weight savings. We'll see how it goes. I'm anxious to use it.


Your boot fixing bailing wire repair kit weights 35lbs by itself!

35lbs huh...ok...we're weighting it before the annual Ptarm hunt :shock::mrgreen:


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Badlands Sacrafice 
4 lbs empty
68 lbs loaded


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I just got my Seek Outside Revolution w/ a Fortress 4800 in the mail last week. Comes in at 3 lbs 10 ounces with talon and upgrade to "guide" frame (bag is water proof so I also save weight from a pack cover). I used the lighter Unaweep 3800 last fall and hiked 4-6 miles into the Boulders for my hunt and its was amazingly comfortable. Friends of mine have carried 100+ lbs with their frames no problem. The "guide" frame is rated to much higher loads but I doubt I will ever be in shape to carry out for than 100-120 lbs and even that will be pushing it. Mostly went with burlier frame as it only added 2 ounces and backpacking in the sandstone desert can test most gear.

Its my go to backpack now for anything longer than 2 nights.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bamacpl said:


> Badlands Sacrafice
> 4 lbs empty
> 68 lbs loaded


That's a fantastic picture.

I slept by that sign one night. Well not that particular sign, but an older sign that had mileage numbers on it. I had walked from Taylor Lake on the other side of North Pole Pass to Painter Basin that day. There was a terrible lightning storm that night and my little bivy tent got pounded and I got wet.

The following morning I put my camera on a rock and took this picture:


Your picture faces the north, mine the east. The patch of krummholz by the sign in your picture is behind me and to the right in my picture. My pack weighed about 58 lbs when I left the trailhead at Hacking Lake for what ended up being a 90-mile solo hike. Those were the days.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

That's pretty cool!!!!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

7.1 lbs, Mystery Ranch Marshall, I havent used it yet, but plan a few trips in the next couple months.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is a nice pic of Milk Lake


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

My knees feel the affects of when I used to make these single carries:


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

Packs have come a long way since I carried my first alice pack in the corps. I vowed after that experience to find the best pack I could to comfortable carry weight in the backcountry. Since that time I have been through quite a few different packs. Of all the ones I have tried Stone Glacier and Kifaru have been tops for me. I ran the stone glacier for 2 years and while I loved the pack I just couldnt get the hip belt to love me back. 

Switched to the Kifaru duplex frame with an Argali bag on it. I only have two trips with this system so far but I am exceedingly pleased with how comfortably it carries weight. 

Stone glacier was a 7400 cubic inch bag, with the frame it came in at 4.62 #

Kifaru bag and frame come in at 5.2# and is a 7000 cubic inch bag.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I have a Kifaru Timberline, not sure what the weight is on it though. The pack is an absolute beast, would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> What does your backpack weigh?
> 
> My go-to hunting backpack, an external frame Cabela's Alaskan Extreme, weighs in at a hefty 8lbs 6oz. The thing is huge, 77 liters (4700 cu in), will carry all I can handle, and it's sturdy enough to pack out an elk quarter and then some.
> 
> ...


I was wrong. This main compartment of this pack is 4700 cu in. Then there's 4 other smaller bags hooked to it. I've done 12 days out of it, eating fish often and 10 days numerous times using dehydrated backpacking meals, no fish or game.

I'm old school; still use an external frame pack. :smile:

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bamacpl said:


>


I'm tryin to figure out what lake that is. I think it's close to the Highline Trail.

Yer killin me.

Deadhorse?

.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Milk Lake


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bamacpl said:


> Milk Lake


Yes, the one north of Painter Basin. (there's another Milk Lake in the Uintas)

thanks


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes sir...that's the one!


----------

